# First time bowfin fishing.



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a spot me and my buddy found while trying to catch smallies that is taken over by bowfin. Last night we were fishing this spot when I hooked into something huge. I fought it for about 10 minutes and it finnally came to the muddy surface. Earlier in the day we had caught a small bow fin around 12''. This was three times the size. He fought me around a few sticks and logs and I finally pulled him on shore and the line broke. He flopped into the water. From my guess he was over 30'' and as fat as a grapefruit. Might have been the biggest fish of my life. 








This was the little guy my buddy caught.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I went bowfin fishing for my first time this year. I think I caught close to 12 and I had a lot of fun. Ill be going back again.


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

Sorry, but this is posted in the wrong section.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i use to have a couple as pets. They are awesome fish!


----------

